# Deer Shoulder help?



## smokin'bandit (Jan 25, 2008)

*I have a Boston Butt going in the smoker tonight and my couisin brought me a deer shoulder to smoke for him. I have done a good many butts but never a deer shoulder. It isn't near as thick as the butt so I am worried about the time. Will it cook faster than the butt? I planned on rubbing the shoulder in Jeff's rub just like the butt. Does this sound ok? Thanks for any help.*


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am gathering this is a front shoulder.?
The front shoulder is extremely lean meat, all muscle. Cooking it will be much different than a butt.
I would suggest brining the meat to try and add some moisture to it. You might also wrap with bacon after your rub. This will help with the moisture as well.
You will need to be very careful not to overcook it as it can dry out very easily.
Personally from past expierence I woulld pull it at 150* internal temp and wrap in foil and let it rest. 
Again the front shoulder can be a tougher meat, you might want to use something to help tenderize it as well.
Goodluck.


----------

